# Suche Kaufberatung für TFT



## Frezl (10. Dezember 2012)

*Suche Kaufberatung für Monitor*

Salü allerseits,

Weihnachten steht vor der Tür und die diversen Christkinder quälen mich mit der Frage nach meinen Wünschen. Da ist mir nix besseres eingefallen, als dass ich mal meinen Arbeitsplatz aufrüsten will. Mir schwebt schon lange vor, dass ich mir für mein Thinkpad ne Dockingstation kaufe und zwei gscheite externe Monitore, schön an Schwenkarmen befestigt, vor mir aufhänge. Leider habe ich keine Ahnung, welche Monitore dafür die richtigen sind.

Folgendes mache ich üblicherweise am Rechner:

Software-Entwicklung: Programmieren / Office
Web-Entwicklung: Programmieren / teilweise Grafikbearbeitung
Gerne mal nen Film schauen oder was schnelles zocken
Im Internet surfen
Wunsch-Anfordernungen:

Energiesparend
standardisierte Gewinde für Befestigung am Monitorarm
Full HD 1080p
Wie gesagt, ich mache auch mal Grafik, schau Filme und spiele. Es sollten also nicht die konrastärmsten Geräte mit den schlechtesten Farben auf dem Markt sein. Allerdings ist das für mich nicht das wichtigste Kaufargument, weil ich doch mehr daran arbeite und dafür die optimale Ausstattung suche.

Habt ihr mit so einem Setup gute Erfahrungen und könnt mir passende Monitore empfehlen? Welche Bildschirmdiagonale ist bei zwei Monitoren sinnvoll?

Viele Grüße!
Frezl


----------



## genodeftest (12. Dezember 2012)

Energiesparend = LED-Hintergrundbeleuchtung
Anschluss: HDMI empfiehlt sich, fullHD per VGA ist schlecht (schreckliche Bildqualität)
Reaktionszeit sollte keine Rolle mehr spielen

Wichtiger wäre meiner Meinung nach, wo du die Monitore aufstellen willst. Wie hell ist es in dem Raum? Südfenster? Westfenster? Jalousien, Rollos, Balkon vor dem Fenster? Kellerraum  ? Dementsprechend muss die Helligkeit passen. Ich würde dir zu einem matten Monitor raten.

zur Größe: Ich hatte einen 21" FullHD-Monitor, der war zu klein (zu hohe Pixeldichte). Jetzt hab ich einen 24"-Monitor, das ist deutlich besser, besonders mit dem empfohlenen Abstand von 50-80cm zwischen Monitor und Kopf.

Willst du 3D-Filme anschauen? Brauchst du USB-Ports, Lautsprecher, … in dem Monitor?


----------



## Frezl (12. Dezember 2012)

Hey genodeftest,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps! Mein Schreibtisch steht an einem Nordfenster, Erdgeschoss. Also relativ wenig Licht, das einzige was stören könnte ist das Raumlicht, was ich im Rücken habe. Aber da will ich mir was überlegen. Trotzdem sollte das Display recht lichtstark sein, da mein Thinkpad auch ein sehr helles Display hat und das Problem mit meinem jetzigen Setup ist, dass das externe TFT sehr viel dunkler ist und die beiden daher schlecht harmonieren. Matt soll es auf jeden Fall sein, das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen.

Was die Pixeldichte angeht: Optimal wäre eine Pixeldichte wie bei meinem Thinkpad. Das hat glaube ich 96 dpi (1600x900 auf 13,x").

3D soll das Display nicht können, auch keinen Schnickschnack wie USB, Lautsprecher o. ä. Das hab ich schon beim alten nie benutzt.

Die 60 - 80 cm Sehabstand passen bei mir genau, das hab ich grade nachgemessen. Aber wenn ich da 2x 24" vor mir hab, sind das dann nicht unendliche Weiten, sodass ich ständig den Kopf hin und her drehen muss?

Sexy fände ich ja da UltraSharp-Serie von Dell. Aber die sind leider außerhalb meiner Preisklasse, v. a., da ich gerne zwei davon hätte 

Was für Monitore benutzt du?

Viele Grüße
Frezl


----------



## genodeftest (13. Dezember 2012)

Die 96dpi haben nichts mit deinem Monitor zu tun. Der Monitor deines Thinkpads müsste rechnerisch etwa 8,6", also 21,9cm breit sein. Bei 1600 Pixel auf 21,9cm gibt das einen Pixelabstand von 0,14mm, das ist schon sehr klein. Bei den meisten „normalen“ Monitoren liegt der Pixelabstand bei 0,2 bis 0,3mm. Ich vermute auch, dass du zu einem Monitor mehr Abstand halten wirst als zu deinem Thinkpad. 
2x24" neben einander (Querformat) auf 60-80cm Sehabstand sind echt viel. Wenn du tatsächlich beide Monitore gleichzeitig verwendest, wird einer von beiden aber wohl auf Dauer ein Nischendarsein fristen (Media Player anzeigen, Nachrichten, digitaler Bilderrahmen, …). Stattdessen würde ich mir dann eher einen größeren Monitor (2500xXXXX Pixel) kaufen.
Schau dich einfach bei ein paar Leuten um, die mehrere Monitore aufgebaut haben.

Zur Helligkeit: Für deine Raumverhältnisse sollten bei einem matten (non-glare) Display ca. 200cd/m² reichen, bei einem glänzenden Display brauchst du bestimmt die Hälfte mehr.

Ich hatte einen AOC e2239Fwt, 21,5": der Fuß war unbrauchbar niedrig und das Display hat sehr stark gespiegelt. Selbst bei maximaler Helligkeit waren die Reflexionen unangenehm.
Aktuell habe ich einen Benq RL2450GT, der gibt ein schöneres Bild (kann dir nicht genau beschreiben warum), ist matt, aber genauso hell wie der AOC. Kaufentscheidend war für mich die Höhenverstellbarkeit, weil ich den Monitor nicht noch um 20cm-30cm aufbocken wollte. Es hat mich aber einiges an Geduld gekostet, die Gamer-Features (Black eQualizer = dynamischer Weißabgleich, Dynamischer Kontrast, Senseye, …) zu deaktivieren, denn die waren im Betrieb echt nervig. Theoretisch ist der Monitor auch drehbar, aber die Blickwinkelstabilität ist dazu nicht gut genug. Die Winkeleinstellung ist auch nicht ganz stabil, d.h. der Monitor ist völlig frei drehbar und rastet auch nicht bei den üblichen Positionen (Hochformat, Querformat) ein, das ist etwas nervig. Wenn du deine Monitore aber sowieso an den Halterungen fest machen willst und nicht am Sockel dürfte dir das einigermaßen egal sein.

Wenn du weißt, welche Größe/Pixeldichte dein Monitor haben soll, dürftest du mit http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/?cat=monlcd19wide schon gut filtern können.


----------

